# Distance Learning Courses



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone done a distance learning course? I'm thinking of doing one just to get more skills and to make myself more employable. Anyone who has done it, what did you like and dislike?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I took some online classes in college and it was pretty easy. Do you mean taking formal classes or basically the free open courseware?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> I took some online classes in college and it was pretty easy. Do you mean taking formal classes or basically the free open courseware?


Hmm the formal classes which are online and you paid for a period of time. I saw a distance learning site  http://www.icslearn.co.uk/ seen some good courses there.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Tega1 said:


> Hmm the formal classes which are online and you paid for a period of time. I saw a distance learning site  http://www.icslearn.co.uk/ seen some good courses there.


Anything helps in regards to education if you can tie it into what you are looking for. Obviously if you are looking for a programming job, an underwater basket weaving class won't count but a class on PHP and MySQL would.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm currently taking an on-line course that will help me get a better shot at entry level national or state park or campground positions (nothing to sneeze at, since working for the government is not an easy job to get, but has great benefits and usually pays a little higher than minimum wage if you're forced into an entry level sort of position) ...but wait, there's more. That's not my life's goal.

The idea is that I take this class now to keep me motivated to go back to a brick and mortar college in the coming year to complete an Associates in Forestry. It would also look good if I were trying to get part-time work in my chosen field while I was a student working on my Associates. Then once I have my associates I can do other things in environmental conservation or forestry that aren't just entry level positions.

It's basically giving me a jump start on my future degree, keeping me motivated to go to school, and even serves a practical purpose of making me look like a better candidate for part-time or seasonal work in my field in the near future when I become a "regular" college student again.

Someone in my academic group for the course has confirmed that this class is recognized by the national and state park services, that it's not just a scam, but they do openly say that a singular course like this should primarily be for personal edification.

One of the best things about it is that the first chapter was all about what jobs are available in this field and what education or experience is required to get them (or create them).

I know one person who is taking the class following up getting a degree in historic preservation in hopes of actually getting a higher level job that combines preservation and forestry; another is apparently in law enforcement already, who wants to move into being a park ranger; yet another, a lady who looks about 50, said she's been working in a similar field and is just looking to transfer over.

What are you thinking of doing this for?

My mom got her B.S. at a brick and mortar college but is doing her Masters on-line.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

You know what I'm really looking into distance learning right now. I know I made the right decision by supplementing my skills and expanding my knowledge in the area I wish to go into by taking a "career school" course, but I too am skeptical of actual degrees on-line (unless they are Masters degrees in the field you're already working in, or a Bachelor's degree recommended specifically by a company that you already work for, for example apparently Wal-Mart sends a lot of people to APU to learn more skills, presumably in Wal-Mart management).

The reason why I say this is because there are quite a few accredited schools on-line where I could get a B.S. in Environmental Science. I am very skeptical of how these degrees would be viewed, and I honestly think an Associates degree from a community college that specifically specializes in these limited-offer Wildlife or Forestry "hands on" training is actually more useful in GETTING A JOB.

The only job that I've looked into that might require an upgrade to a B.S. in Enviro Science that I might actually be interested in is Park Naturalist, which is kind of like being an historian, tour guide, and/or curator at a state or national park who educates people and gives tours, so it emphasizes knowledge of a more academic kind (but apparently some people start in this position with an A.S. soooo...)

You really should look into what you actually want to do as a job before you go to school.

However, sometimes it's good just to start at a four-year university or community college and explore your options if you have no education beyond high school and aren't sure what you want to do.

That's what I did, I went to a state college for three and a half years, so when I transfer into an Associates or Bachelor program I already have most of my Gen Ed (tons of English and Lit, both History credits, Art credits, Communications/Speech 101, Sociology and Pscyh 101, College Math, Foreign Language), even though I'd be switching majors and will have to spend that much more time taking the "core" requirements of my chosen field.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Before you pay anybody for anything, you should check out MIT's opencoursewear. 

Are you trying to get a certificate or degree or something in the process or just add skills to your repertoire?


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> Anything helps in regards to education if you can tie it into what you are looking for. Obviously if you are looking for a programming job, an underwater basket weaving class won't count but a class on PHP and MySQL would.


PHP is the devil.


----------

